# perpetual pet



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Just found this online. Take a look at the picture gallery http://www.perpetualpet.net/index.html

Kind of freaked me out. Any opinions?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's a little too weird, even for me.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That creeps me out. :blink: 

Especially when they state, "You never have to say good-bye".

Yes you do. The pet is gone. Doesn't seem healthy to me.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> That's a little too weird, even for me.[/B]





> That creeps me out. :blink:
> 
> Especially when they state, "You never have to say good-bye".
> 
> Yes you do. The pet is gone. Doesn't seem healthy to me.[/B]


I just looked at the site and the Photo Gallery and it turned me right off...What good is the flesh without the spirit?????


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561316
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I believe that would make my grief worse.A constant reminder of what was. Maybe it works for some, but it's not for me.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I couldn't believe that people actually do that. When the time comes I think you have to say goodbye and cling to your memories. Your pet has given you years of love and affection at that point and dehydrating his/her remails and putting them on display is pretty disrespectuful to his/her memory at that point. Not to mention pretty SICK!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

that is just too weird. :huh:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Have these ministers ever read about the "dust to dust" thing in the bible. Way too creepy for me.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Ewwww! I don't even do viewings at funerals. I mean I go, but I have never looked in the coffin. I can't stand the sight of dead things. We had gotten a kitten one time when I was a kid. We also had a schnauzer/poodle mix. The dog mauled the kitten to death, I was the first one home from school and found the poor baby. I was so devistated about being in contact with a dead animal, ever since then I have freaked out over death. I have a severe complex. I already told my husband that if I go first that if there is an open casket at my funeral I will haunt him for the rest of his days!!!! I also informed him that he too would have a closed casket.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

My stepdad is a taxidermist but he does NOT do pets--we joked about it in the past--I had no idea there were places that actually do this!

Honest to God there is no way I could do it. NO way. I'm one of those that deals with death by putting all of my momentos in a special place and taking it out when I want to. I couldn't ever have something like that sitting around, not to mention the creepiness factor. I guess everyone has their own way of coping, but that just seems weird. I mean (and this is really gross) but could you imagine doing that with a human? To me it doesn't make any more sense doing it with a pet--there's just something not right about it.

I have a hard time with cemetaries, too. Some people like to go there and think and remember, but I just have a harder time that way. When Camden died I put his things in a little tin box and I thought I would bury it when the time was right. Well, I can't being myself to bury it. Inside is a little lock of his hair among other things. When I saw Cam deceased, I was absolutely hysterical--yes, he looked like he was sleeping, etc. but I would never, ever want to remember him that way on a daily basis.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I find that strange and disturbing. I couldn't even think about doing it.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I could not go and look at the site but from what I am reading you all say I am glad that I did not. 

I was watching 20/20 one night and they were talking about how they are doing that with humans now. And that it is legal. That I think they said China is now shipping bodies to the states to put on display in Museums. :shocked:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:blink: It's not for me


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well , at least you have something to model your dogs extensive wardrobe on - ewwww  Sarah


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

There is something that happens when the spirit leaves the body~~~it is nothing more than a shell then. I don't think I could do that to my baby but it is whatever a person can stand. If it would help you then I am all for it. We do not all think alike and what you want is all that matters in the end.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

No thanks-that is so creepy :new_shocked:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Now maybe it has to do with my "little friend being in town" this week, but these pictures actually made me cry. Not to mention quite nauseous. That's just my take on it. I wouldn't judge someone if that's the way they wanted to go...but I *would* avoid visiting them...especially if I had known the pet well. 
I clicked on the link expecting to be somewhat turned off, but I wasn't prepared to be as affected by the pix as I was.
Someone - I can't remember now who it was - used the term "disrespectful". I'm with you. I think that's the main thing that left me feeling so...uneasy. 
Sorry; I'm not ALWAYS this much of a drama queen!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ew.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Did anyone ever see pet cemetery? 

I'm just creeped out by the whole idea. Why would you want to do this? Ewwwwwwww :new_shocked:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Now maybe it has to do with my "little friend being in town" this week, but these pictures actually made me cry. Not to mention quite nauseous. That's just my take on it. I wouldn't judge someone if that's the way they wanted to go...but I *would* avoid visiting them...especially if I had known the pet well.
> I clicked on the link expecting to be somewhat turned off, but I wasn't prepared to be as affected by the pix as I was.
> Someone - I can't remember now who it was - used the term "disrespectful". I'm with you. I think that's the main thing that left me feeling so...uneasy.
> Sorry; I'm not ALWAYS this much of a drama queen! [/B]



Oh, I'm with you, Heidi. The pics left me with a "haunting" feeling.

I would tend to judge, however, a person's state of mind, for 
having their dead pet's body preserved, and looking comfy on the sofa.

I'm thinking this service is not only taking advantage, but adding to the extreme
problems some have with death. 

Tell your little "friend" it's not just her feeling this way. It upset me as well.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, this is going to be a bad thing to say, but I can't help it, at least you wouldn't have to worry about tear stains. Anyways, that is too weird, but I can understand why others do it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> but I can understand why others do it.[/B]



I just cannot understand it at all. 

This is not healthy in my eyes. It is odd.

Maybe it's just me, but this is not acceptable. 

From the little "snippets" I read, the grieving owners are
actually stating how happy they are to still have their pets.

The pets are gone. The owners are not accepting that. 

Keeping a dead "shell" on your sofa is not helping. It's weird.

JMHO


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Not healthy - my thoughts exactly, Deb. 
Everyone has to go through the grieving process when a beloved pet dies, this would be uncomfortable on so many levels. What kind of message does this give to children? How about when you have visitors? "Oh, remember Fido? Here he is." :bysmilie:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I know we don't want to understand this, and I am not by any means defending this, but their is a market for it. There are alot of people out there who think this ok, and we won't ever get it, but I am not going to say that is unacceptable. I just say "to each is own" and not my busin3ss. I know I wouldn't do it, but maybe it does help them move on in a freakish sort of way, who knows, and who cares.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I know we don't want to understand this, and I am not by any means defending this, but their is a market for it. There are alot of people out there who think this ok, and we won't ever get it, but I am not going to say that is unacceptable. I just say "to each is own" and not my busin3ss. I know I wouldn't do it, but maybe it does help them move on in a freakish sort of way, who knows, and who cares.[/B]



I care. I find it wrong to take advantage of certain "markets".

And what do you mean by, "alot of people think this is okay"?

I've never heard of this before.
How many are for having their pets "freeze dried" laying on the couch?

Death takes it's toll on people. God knows it has me. It needs to be dealt
with, though. We all deal with death in a different manner, however, acting
as though nothing happened, and keeping a carcus in your house, is not
the answer.

I'm thinking therapy, friends, and family, would be a much better solution.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

It's a no thank you from me too.

I do have to say though, that after looking at the picture gallery, these people appear to do a very good job. Good enough for me to know I would NEVER like to have the kind of 'real life' look of my babies around me knowing I could never play with them or feel their warm kisses. It may look real, but it's soooooooooo not.

I admit I didn't read any of the information on the site - but one of the things I was thinking while looking through the pictures was ...... how do you keep them clean, its not like you can give them a bath!? Sorry, I know that's a bit odd - but hey, so is preserving you pet! (JMHO of course) I wouldn't disrespect anyone for doing this, just because I don't agree with it, grieving is a very personal thing, but I don't think I would EVER stop grieving with such a 'thing' around me.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I think the whole concept is so wierd and gross. I first saw that a couple years ago on TV...I've seen things about it a couple of times. I just think it would make the death harder..you have this freeze-dried body of your pet that you have to look at every day. And once they are dead, their body just isn't them anymore...it's just a body. Why would anyone want that around as a constant reminder? I just think its aweful


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

umm.. I would be quite freaked out if I went to someone's house and said "ohh! how cute!" and proceeded to pet the dog, only to have the owner reply back, "I know, isn't she precious? She's only been dead for 5 years" :new_shocked: :smpullhair: but like someone said above, I guess people have their own ways of coping with their losses and maybe this does help them move on in some strange way...?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Well obviously there is a market for it, people do this???

Maybe they are so attached that they think this is a way of never letting go??
I think it's sad not sick


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561624
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I care too. And there's a lot of things "on the market" these days that are downright questionable, wrong, illegal, etc. Not to say these pets are illegal, but my point is that just b/c there is a market doesn't make it acceptable.

And who is "a lot of people" who think it's ok? So far everyone on this thread has thought otherwise. Unless the ones who think it's ok just haven't come forward yet.

Not trying to pick a fight, just throwing in my opinion


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I wouldn't find the tiniest bit of comfort in this"service" and in fact it would make me hurt all the more. A pet enriches our lives because they interact with us. .. they give and respond to love. It's the personality, not the body that makes them.. "them". 
I found the photos of the pets with eyes opened the most disturbing for it is so obvious "they" are not "in-there"... the essence of who they were is gone and that would make me so very sad. 
I've experienced my share of death both with adored pets and humans. I know treasured photos showing the expressions and the "LIFE" within is much more a comfort to me than a 'shell' of any pet that is simple 'there".
I know each deals with death in their own way ... but, I just cant comprehend how seeing that 'nothingness' within their pet can bring comfort...... it would only bring me continued grief. JMO


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok people this is not "new" some taxidermist have been doing this for years. I believe this is one of the first companies that started "preserving" pets. http://www.kastaway.com/Pet_Preservation.cfm I would never even think of doing this since my furbutts soul/ personality would not be there that is what makes a person/animal what they are. Some people can't deal with grief and this is what makes them feel better. Well to each is own...it's not sick it's like what Andrea said it's sad! I would hate to come home and just see them sitting/laying there and not be able to interact with my fluff. There is another site that makes a pillow out of their fur now that is sick!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Ok people this is not "new" some taxidermist have been doing this for years. I believe this is one of the first companies that started "preserving" pets. http://www.kastaway.com/Pet_Preservation.cfm I would never even think of doing this since my furbutts soul/ personality would not be there that is what makes a person/animal what they are. Some people can't deal with grief and this is what makes them feel better. Well to each is own...it's not sick it's like what Andrea said it's sad! I would hate to come home and just see them sitting/laying there and not be able to interact with my fluff. There is another site that makes a pillow out of their fur now that is sick!!!!![/B]


How exciting you agree with me(well at least a little) :biggrin: great post Maggie!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> umm.. I would be quite freaked out if I went to someone's house and said "ohh! how cute!" and proceeded to pet the dog, only to have the owner reply back, "I know, isn't she precious? She's only been dead for 5 years" :new_shocked: :smpullhair: but like someone said above, I guess people have their own ways of coping with their losses and maybe this does help them move on in some strange way...?[/B]


Exactly my point. If this how others would like to cope, then so be it. Who are we to judge. I just feel we maybe a little judgemental towards others and how they may cope with death. I have been through enough death in my lifetime to not judge others for the way they cope. You may not understand, and its better then them sitting on the couch being depressed. Some people don't have friends, and family to help. Their pet was all they had, and this maybe their only way. Its sad but true.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Ok, this is going to be a bad thing to say, but I can't help it, at least you wouldn't have to worry about tear stains. Anyways, that is too weird, but I can understand why others do it.[/B]


You were joking about not having to worry about tear stains right??



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561676
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to me that there have been tv sitcoms and movies that have shown this type of thing and it was always someone who may be sweet and lovable, but just a little off. In other words, even Hollywood thinks this type of behavior is something odd and kind of makes fun.

I would dare say that if someone who chose to deal with the death of a beloved pet this way were in therapy, the psychiatrist would be saying the same thing that the majority here have already stated. That this is an unhealthy situation and not helping the person to deal with the grief and pain, not helping them to accept reality, and preventing them from healing and moving on. In other words, not helping them to "cope with death" at all.

So I don't see this as being judgmental at all. If my friend did this, I'd be concerned and talk to her about it, just as I would hope someone would do the same for me if I were to choose to deal with such a loss this way. And I really do feel that the people who are doing this service are really not helping the people at all. They may not be thinking of it as 'taking advantage' of someone in emotional distress, but they really aren't helping them.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to me that there have been tv sitcoms and movies that have shown this type of thing and it was always someone who may be sweet and lovable, but just a little off. In other words, even Hollywood thinks this type of behavior is something odd and kind of makes fun.

I would dare say that if someone who chose to deal with the death of a beloved pet this way were in therapy, the psychiatrist would be saying the same thing that the majority here have already stated. That this is an unhealthy situation and not helping the person to deal with the grief and pain, not helping them to accept reality, and preventing them from healing and moving on. In other words, not helping them to "cope with death" at all.

So I don't see this as being judgmental at all. If my friend did this, I'd be concerned and talk to her about it, just as I would hope someone would do the same for me if I were to choose to deal with such a loss this way. And I really do feel that the people who are doing this service are really not helping the people at all. They may not be thinking of it as 'taking advantage' of someone in emotional distress, but they really aren't helping them.
[/B][/QUOTE]



So does that mean I should cancel my prepaid freeze dried memorial plan package????? J/K :blink:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561865
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to me that there have been tv sitcoms and movies that have shown this type of thing and it was always someone who may be sweet and lovable, but just a little off. In other words, even Hollywood thinks this type of behavior is something odd and kind of makes fun.

I would dare say that if someone who chose to deal with the death of a beloved pet this way were in therapy, the psychiatrist would be saying the same thing that the majority here have already stated. That this is an unhealthy situation and not helping the person to deal with the grief and pain, not helping them to accept reality, and preventing them from healing and moving on. In other words, not helping them to "cope with death" at all.

So I don't see this as being judgmental at all. If my friend did this, I'd be concerned and talk to her about it, just as I would hope someone would do the same for me if I were to choose to deal with such a loss this way. And I really do feel that the people who are doing this service are really not helping the people at all. They may not be thinking of it as 'taking advantage' of someone in emotional distress, but they really aren't helping them.
[/B][/QUOTE]



So does that mean I should cancel my prepaid freeze dried memorial plan package????? J/K :blink:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

LOL MAggie!!
Listen it's not for me either , I actually would get scared sh*tless if I seen that :shocked: 
BUT, everyone is different and I don't think someone is mentally ill for doing it, I just think they are really missing their pet and maybe that is their way of dealing with it  Like I said I don't think it's sick I think it's sad.. Can't we agree to each his own :blush: (Did I say that right)


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I found it very distasteful but I would never fault someone for getting one of them if they needed it...BUT THE MANUFACTURER DOING IT??? That is another story. Making money off someone's inability to grieve doesn't sit to well with me. I cannot judge anyone for what they do to get through grief, but the company that supplies this...I do not respect them at all.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I found it very distasteful but I would never fault someone for getting one of them if they needed it...BUT THE MANUFACTURER DOING IT??? That is another story. Making money off someone's inability to grieve doesn't sit to well with me. I cannot judge anyone for what they do to get through grief, but the company that supplies this...I do not respect them at all.[/B]


I agree Nanci, but if there wasn't a demand there wouldn't be a company!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Might be, I cannot BELIEVE there was a demand pre product though :bysmilie: ...The thought gives me the willies...That company is one place I will NEVER VISIT...That's for sure!! :biggrin:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

> :blink: It's not for me[/B]


I hear ya! Not for me either..............pictures of my fluffs will do just fine!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Well you also have the prepaid memorial plans. When I went checking for my Dad it was something like 20% cheaper if we purchase before hand and we couldn't decide that day, he passed away two days later and we had to pay the "surcharge" so right there the memorial people are profiting from the grief that the family is going thru. When there is a need someone will invent a way to make money off of it. I don't think it would have cost the cemetary anymore money if we purchased that day versus two days later!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561624
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am with you Deb on knowing the pain first hand. I am still dealing with the loss of Ezekiel. There is not a day that goes by that I do not get terribly upset. 

But to have his carcus sitting in my home would not help me one bit. That would be just like when I saw my son for the last time in the casket. He was an empty shell. He was cold. When I kissed him for the last time it was like kissing a block of ice. So how can it be healthy to hold a cold empty shell. It is wrong in my opinion. And is not in gods plan. What happened to ashes to ashes. 

Sorry if I am stepping on anyone's toes. It is not my intention. I just can not agree with anyone that thinks it is normal in any way.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

EWWWWWW... very weird!!!!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

No one is bothering me when they disagree with me, like I've said and others "to each their own". Grief is hard and some people don't know how to cope like we do. Again, I am not one to judge on this topic.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561865
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to me that there have been tv sitcoms and movies that have shown this type of thing and it was always someone who may be sweet and lovable, but just a little off. In other words, even Hollywood thinks this type of behavior is something odd and kind of makes fun.

I would dare say that if someone who chose to deal with the death of a beloved pet this way were in therapy, the psychiatrist would be saying the same thing that the majority here have already stated. That this is an unhealthy situation and not helping the person to deal with the grief and pain, not helping them to accept reality, and preventing them from healing and moving on. In other words, not helping them to "cope with death" at all.

So I don't see this as being judgmental at all. If my friend did this, I'd be concerned and talk to her about it, just as I would hope someone would do the same for me if I were to choose to deal with such a loss this way. And I really do feel that the people who are doing this service are really not helping the people at all. They may not be thinking of it as 'taking advantage' of someone in emotional distress, but they really aren't helping them.
[/B][/QUOTE]



So does that mean I should cancel my prepaid freeze dried memorial plan package????? J/K :blink:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Save your money and go on a nice vacation with your furkidz instead!!  



> Well you also have the prepaid memorial plans. When I went checking for my Dad it was something like 20% cheaper if we purchase before hand and we couldn't decide that day, he passed away two days later and we had to pay the "surcharge" so right there the memorial people are profiting from the grief that the family is going thru. When there is a need someone will invent a way to make money off of it. I don't think it would have cost the cemetary anymore money if we purchased that day versus two days later![/B]


*gasp* That is just terrible!! Don't even get me started on what funerals cost these days. :angry: Talk about taking advantage of an emotionally terrible situation. Don't get me wrong. I'm grateful that there are funeral directors and I want them to make a decent living too, but really...the cost of a funeral is just ridiculous these days.


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

At first I thought you meant virtual pet, like a game.
When I clicked on it & saw what it was, I immediately closed it.
Then, when I read there was a gallery, my macabre self took 
over against my better judgement.

Whew-
That's just too much.
If it brings some people comfort, to each his own.
I find it really disturbing and weird.


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

When my Cocker Spaniel passed away, I thought we were going to be moving,and so I had him cremated,and bought a nice box/urn for his remains. The box now sits on my computer desk with a nice picture of him on the front. As far as this process,I would not personally be able to do it.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Just my humble opinion, but I believe that we should afford our furbabies with the same dignity as we would with our human family members and provide them with a proper burial or cremation.

By gosh, let their souls and their bodies rest in peace!


----------

